# Dell Inspiron 15 3048 Replacement Fan Noise...



## diortemew (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm a hardware guy. Love me some hardware. But the fan in this Dell is loud. Very loud. So much so I want to replace it. But my expertise does not lie in the all-in-one (AIO) department. I am unsure of other methods to acquire quieter, better, or well-invested alternatives. Here is a link to what I refer to: Dell AIO Replacement Fan. Does anyone know of any alternatives that'll beat the OEM replacement? If so, please let me know where to go, I want to shut this sucker up pronto.
Cheers,
_diortemew


----------

